# What is your Role-Playing Stereotype???



## The Master™ (Apr 29, 2004)

Here you go guys, find out your role playing stereotype: http://www.mutedfaith.com/quiz/q3.htm







Was it ever in doubt??? HAHAHA!!!


----------



## Ahdkaw (Apr 29, 2004)

I was going fro thief/assassin but I suppose that shows how well I hide my stereotype.


----------



## Jayaprakash Satyamurthy (Apr 29, 2004)

Oh, my. Nasty...


----------



## polymorphikos (Apr 29, 2004)

Bloody typical. I don't know why I bother.


----------



## Vodstok (Apr 29, 2004)

I feel your pain, my freind. Who ever thought being cynical would come back to haunt me?

Correction:
Hey, Poly, We're royalty! Bow down all ye who, um....... aren't!


----------



## erickad71 (Apr 29, 2004)

*snickers to herself*


----------



## littlemissattitude (Apr 29, 2004)

Well, that matches my mood today.  Is that good or bad?


----------



## kiwimac (Apr 30, 2004)

Yup, absolutely bloody typical!~

Kiwimac <signs & hits nearest low-born scum on the head>


----------



## Esioul (Apr 30, 2004)

<center>
<a href="http://www.mutedfaith.com/quiz/q3.htm" target="new">
<img src="http://www.mutedfaith.com/images/blank.jpg" border=0>
</a><br>
<a href="http://www.mutedfaith.com/quiz/q3.htm" target="new">Find your Role-Playing
Stereotype</a> at <a href="http://www.mutedfaith.com" target="new">mutedfaith.com</a>.
</center>


Hmmmmmmmm. What was that again?


----------



## Esioul (Apr 30, 2004)

Well it says I'm an amnesiac or something anyway.


----------



## Genus (May 9, 2004)

Shape-Shifter


----------



## Hypes (May 10, 2004)




----------



## aftermath (May 10, 2004)

<center>
<a href="http://www.mutedfaith.com/quiz/q3.htm" target="new">
<img src="http://www.mutedfaith.com/images/demi.jpg" border=0>
</a><br>
<a href="http://www.mutedfaith.com/quiz/q3.htm" target="new">Find your Role-Playing
Stereotype</a> at <a href="http://www.mutedfaith.com" target="new">mutedfaith.com</a>.
</center>

mwhahaha. destructive magic rules!


----------



## Yvienn (May 11, 2004)

<center>
<a href="http://www.mutedfaith.com/quiz/q3.htm" target="new">
<img src="http://www.mutedfaith.com/images/anti.jpg" border=0>
</a><br>
<a href="http://www.mutedfaith.com/quiz/q3.htm" target="new">Find your Role-Playing
Stereotype</a> at <a href="http://www.mutedfaith.com" target="new">mutedfaith.com</a>.
</center>

Hey fellows - here comes another anti-hero. Welcome in the company. But to be honest, I don't feel like that. I wonder how many stereotypes are there in that quiz...


Hey, what's going on? Why I can see these strange letters and not my portrait - the portrait of a real anti-hero...?


----------



## Michael (May 22, 2004)

I'm a demi-god.  Anti-heros make great characters in stories, though (too bad I don't have any plans for that kind of story just yet).


----------



## Nickler (May 29, 2004)

I am an "obnoxious hero" i guess i just try to hard to do the right thing, and make an idiot of myself in the process.


----------



## dwndrgn (May 29, 2004)

A hearty, belated welcome to the forum, Nickler!  Thundercats, Roar!


----------



## Nickler (May 30, 2004)

dwndrgn said:
			
		

> A hearty, belated welcome to the forum, Nickler! Thundercats, Roar!


Thanks man, it is nice to feel welcome


----------



## Morning Star (May 31, 2004)

Shape-shifter! Cool!


----------



## Sirathiel (Jun 1, 2004)

Hmmm, amnesiac... That's a surprise... Really!


----------



## rgorsuch (Jun 1, 2004)

cool site, i'm an obnoxious hero.


----------



## Salazar (Aug 24, 2005)

The picture says it all


----------



## A1ien (Aug 28, 2005)

Cool! I am a Demi-God!


----------



## Jaxom_Ruatha (Aug 30, 2005)

That sucks... was kind of unexpected. Who cares, I AM ROYAL !!! yay


----------



## Elyssandrel (Aug 30, 2005)




----------



## kyektulu (Aug 30, 2005)

*Im an anti hero.
Very me and funnily enough just like my main charecter in my novel! 



*


----------



## mikeo (Aug 30, 2005)

Another anti-hero here. Yay angst! ;-)


----------



## Cimmerian (Aug 31, 2005)

lol Mine was "Obnoxious Hero," if that means anything


----------



## Stormflame (Aug 31, 2005)

OOpz. I am over-demanding, dominating, and think I am all of that?! 
Yep. Sounds like me most days of my life.


----------



## zorcarepublic (Aug 31, 2005)

Hehe...


----------



## Pyan (Aug 31, 2005)

Not quite true; I don't need to _believe_ that everyone is out to get me because they _are!_  

But why should _I_ worry about what people think that I may be like if it was true what they perceived my main stereotype was actually what I was really like after all?


----------



## shandril (Aug 31, 2005)

well....what can i say..*laughs*


----------



## Alia (Aug 31, 2005)

I love it...


----------



## Rosemary (Aug 31, 2005)

They stereotyped me as an Obnoxious Hero!

How can I be obnoxious if I'm couragous?


----------



## sanityassassin (Aug 31, 2005)

Not surprised in the least they are all out to get me


----------



## iratebeaver (Aug 31, 2005)

YOu know i thought i was a nice guy........most of the time


----------



## BINKY (Sep 9, 2005)

I'm an obnoxious hero..........apparently. Although i never really saw mayself as obnoxious before..................oh well!!!!


----------



## finvarre (Sep 10, 2005)

Royal rain here, too. Blah, probably the most common one. But anyway, *hail to 
all royalty!*


----------



## nixie (Sep 10, 2005)

I'm a mischevious child,oh well


----------



## Arkangel (Sep 10, 2005)

```
<center> 
<a href="http://www.mutedfaith.com/quiz/q3.htm" target="new">
<img src="http://www.mutedfaith.com/images/demi.jpg" border=0>
</a><br>
<a href="http://www.mutedfaith.com/quiz/q3.htm" target="new">Find your Role-Playing
Stereotype</a> at <a href="http://www.mutedfaith.com" target="new">mutedfaith.com</a>.
</center>
```


----------

